# Replacement Skirt/Filler strip Autocruise Startrail



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi All

Autocruise Startrail 2009

Does anyone know if its possible to obtain a replacement Skirt or even the filler strip that hides the screws for the front skirt on the passenger side.

I have a feeling that swift will want half a million quid so i wonder if its a part that is supplied by a profile supplier or similar

I think i could get away with the grey filler strip that hides the screws to be honest and i could straighten out or repaint the actual skirt myself as its only 150mm deep

I have attached a picture of what im talking about below

Dont worry the strands of threads showing are the remnants of some gaffa tape that was covering it.

Thanks for any help recieved

Phill


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it may be a swift job   but lucky you didn't catch the locker hinges or step,   that would have been serious.


----------

